# Damp Test



## doey (May 11, 2008)

Hi folks.

I have just done my first damp test since i purchased the MH from Dolphin Motorhomes. A damp test was done by the dealer before we collected the van on the 01/10/2010, one assumes it was all OK.

After a thorough test, i found that both rear corners, where a piece of wall board about 10 inches wide runs the full width of the van, sends the meter of the chart.
This piece of board that connects the rear wall and roof panels, at an angle, appears to show damp in a small dead square patch at either end. 
As there is no sign of damp on the side walls, were it connects to the wall board or right in the corner, im dumbfounded.

After talking to an ex caravan fitter he said it could be the brackets behind the wall board that is creating a false reading.

As there no sign of discolouration, i am loathed to start any major work to investigate the problem.

If anybody out there has had this problem or has any thoughts on this, all opinions gratefully received.


Kind regards Doey.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

One trick that I was told by a caravan fitter is to drill a small hole where it won't show and carefully collect the "sawdust".

If there's enough damp to send the meter into orbit you should be able to feel, and probably smell it in the dust.

Never tried it myself, but it sounds feasible??

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like metal to me. Have you played with your meter and some bits of metal, say a spoon and a bolt through a scrap of say 1/4 inch plywood which you know to be dry and see what readings that gives? Alan.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We had a reading of 50% - 60% from a small area under a bench seat, near the freshwater tank. That was in October, the bloke said it would need looking at, cue panic by me. Anyway I have examined the whole area including under the van and noticed that last Summer's sand is still there in the locker and dry as a bone. There is no discolouration, there is no smell. The wood is solid. That's good enough for me, I'm not inclined to spend hundreds of pounds if I don't need to.

I will however, continue with regular damp checks, the next in 6 months time. And the drill test sounds interesting. My van was from Dolphin too.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

As a person who had simular problems the answers given are quite logical, I did drill small hole and afterwards fixed one of those screw caps in to it.My damp ended up at floor level.


----------

